# Landscape and Snow removal contractor needed for naperville IL



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Please shoot me a PM, 

I am currently looking for a sub contractor to provide me numbers for a bunch of commercial properties

must have and be able to show proff of insurance, a min of 5 years in business.

other qualifications include;

Uniforms
set working schdual and day of the week (for lawncare)
the ablity to fill out and fax a sight report with in 48 hours of any work completed. (flexable)
ample amount of equiptment including back up equiptment
ample of amount of employees to handle the work.

Must be able to meet with me 1 once per month for a property inspection, at which time we will exchange invoices and payments for the month prior.

these are fairly decent commercial accounts, but i dont expect them to pay a heck of alot. These might just be good filler work in your already estblished routes. 

most of the bidds are due by Monday of next week


----------



## nicco (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be interested to work with you feel free to call me at 630-669-4707 or 815-388-2990

Thanks
Mike


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

nicco;1019043 said:


> I would be interested to work with you feel free to call me at 630-669-4707 or 815-388-2990
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


what is your email, and can you give me a "service area", as fare as towns


----------



## nicco (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is my e-mail [email protected] we cover all dupage, cook, lake, dupage,


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike whats going on why are you avoidIng my calls 

i need my pay its been over a month already


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

mike... from snow biz? i thought we ran u outta here...


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

or chicago service group.... i forget what name your going under now


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

can we say "lynch mob"


----------

